# polo 6n /vr6 project ,,another easy build ,56k warning..........



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi all and another transplant has started lol ,friend of mine decided he wanted a vr6 in his polo ,so ,his wishers are granted ,,lol
yes i know the heavy ,bla bla ,but thats what he wants so ill malke it fit,,,so now ive 2 projects on the go 
the car 
















my old engine








removed old 1.4 lump and its time to make it fit








then chopped chassi out and re welded it ,as most modify mk3 subframes i modify the old one lol
















couple of updates this after
















































































piece of cake ,nothing hard about makeing one of these fit in a polo ,ive just got to beef the rear mounts up more ,and everything will algine up and do the job,u can just see the last pic were the inlet manifold is just standing proud ,,erm ,i will sort that little prob ,,no worries then ill remove the front tempory bars to make a nice cross member to tidy the job up ,,,plenty of room to add a nice turbo too,,


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

all that welding doesn't look too easy


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

hi ya ,,its easy there nothing hard about this conversion ,its the easyist ive done up to now ,,,nothing hard about it ,,ill get a few more updates over the weekend,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just made the drives fit 2day ,,
.
















as you can see ive welded the drive ,ill be seeing how strong my weld will hold ,its the only way to know for sure,,,as i reckon it wont snap on my weld...any bets


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

not mutch to add ,just beefed the mounts up and algined driveshafts


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

hi mate i am carrying out this conversion my self and i was wundering wat mount rubbers you used and is that the only chopping of the sub frame needed.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

hi really ud be better off useing the mk3 subframe and makeing the front chaasi mounts as then there no chopping needed plus ud then have power steering/oringal vr6 mounts ,i do have a spare one if needed ,or u can use the polo subframe ,but thats up to you as some mot people maybe funny about it ,lucky mine isnt ,the mounts are off landrover 2 and quarter ,front ones ,there only cheep and do the job ,,,,driveshafts cvs swop over too ,short one will need shorting thow ,,if u do ,make sure u stick weld not mig otherwise it will snap ,, total discovery at wombwell ,do the monts ,,


----------

